# Altepg: Failed daily call



## DJBlack (Dec 18, 2002)

Hi Guys

Hope someone can help here...at my wits end...and I am hoping I have not missed an announcement stating Altepg is ending!

Guide data stopped last wednesday on my S1 ALTEPG.

Nothing has changed in my home network.

The test call completes without error, but the full update fails and reports number not available.

If I look at my UTM logs, I can see my tivo connecting out, so it does reach the server.

Any ideas would be very much appreciated.


David


----------



## DJBlack (Dec 18, 2002)

Can I ask if everyone elses AltEPG fed box is ok?


----------



## Nick1Austin (Dec 13, 2006)

Still working here (over a network).

Maybe your ISP has changed it's transparent proxy settings.

If you are using AltEPG 1.0d then try chaning the dialconfig setting (on the Messages & Setup / System Information page).
If it's set to 127 then try changing it to 126 instead.
With System Information / dialconfig displayed press CLEAR CLEAR ENTER ENTER 0 1 2 6 ENTER on your remote.


----------



## DJBlack (Dec 18, 2002)

Thanks for the confirmation Nick....glad its just me!

I tried switching to 126, and have put it back to 127 as 126 did not work.

I did confirm the 127 profile was correct....incase it had been corrupted or somehow changed.

When it completes the test call, I would have assumed the connection settings were indeed correct...just weird that the daily call says number unavailable,,, like as you thought, its heading the wrong way.

Anyway, it turns out that a minor patternfile upgrade to my UTM caused the issue, seems whatever tivo is "saying" is being caught and rejected.... hence the failure.

A long way for a shortcut... but,hey..its all still working.. thank goodness!!


----------

